# Spam Jerky



## BGKYSmoker (May 7, 2021)

Yup

Being spam already has sodium nitrite, All i gotta do is add some marinade.







Making bites.






Doing an overnight and then dehydrate.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 7, 2021)

I watching this.  I been doing the sous vide pasteurization so  can keep left overs for extended time in fridge and had some ham that was getting old so made jerky for the dog.  Man the house smelled good.  It was at 4 months so I did not try it but the dog likes it!


----------



## chopsaw (May 7, 2021)

I like Dale's,  but I have to use the low sodium . That should be great . I used some ground formed bacon once . Came out good .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2021)

Gotta be Tasty!!!
Be back for results!!

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (May 7, 2021)

Great idea, sounds good! Watching.


----------



## Colin1230 (May 7, 2021)

I'm game. Definitely watching this one. The only problem I can see is sneaking Span into our shopping cart, the wife is weird that way.


----------



## Winterrider (May 7, 2021)




----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 8, 2021)

Late start to the spam jerky.
Only diced 1 can

Honey do's for after surgery and she goes to PA for month and half.







Dehydrator set at 155.


----------



## Steve H (May 9, 2021)

That sounds remarkably gross and delicious! How was the outcome?  Definitely interested in your thoughts.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 9, 2021)

Not done yet.
Maybe after Mothers Day brunch.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2021)

I'm still waiting----With Pennsy Patience.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 9, 2021)

That sounds great, big Spam Fan, but I'm curious about the finished Salt level...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (May 9, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I'm curious about the finished Salt level..


Me too . Dales is good stuff , but pretty salty .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 9, 2021)

I would have used the less sodium spam but they didnt have any.

Should be done this afternoon sometime.

Taste is good on the couple i ate.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> I would have used the less sodium spam but they didnt have any.
> 
> Should be done this afternoon sometime.
> 
> Taste is good on the couple i ate.




Check those cans:
The Bacon flavored Spam is the lowest of all in Sodium.
It is lower in Sodium than the one they call "Low Sodium".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Me too . Dales is good stuff , but pretty salty .




Dale's seasoning says 1220 mg of Sodium per TBS ---Yikes!!!
I'd need the ambulance on Speed Dial !!

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 9, 2021)

Turned out good but like others said pretty salty.

And then my wife said.
You know you have 2 cans of less salt spam in the pantry....OUI.

Ok only eat 1 bite a day


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Turned out good but like others said pretty salty.
> 
> And then my wife said.
> You know you have 2 cans of less salt spam in the pantry....OUI.
> ...




Yup---That's what I do with those High Sodium content things---One Bite---Or at least try!!

Bear


----------

